

Evading from linux containers (2011) - fixxer
http://blog.bofh.it/debian/id_413

======
fixxer
Here is another link specific to Docker (from the Docker blog):

[http://blog.docker.io/2013/08/containers-docker-how-
secure-a...](http://blog.docker.io/2013/08/containers-docker-how-secure-are-
they)

------
wmf
(2011)

~~~
fixxer
fair enough; I updated the title.

I still think there is value in understanding the model, and that requires
hysteresis. I also included the link (2013) in my comment for that purpose.

